# Sail Amsterdam 2010



## jeroen (Aug 19, 2010)

Amsterdam is having the Sail 2010 event the coming days. Today all the tallships came through the North Sea Canal from the port of IJmuiden to dock in Amsterdam.

The event will last for a few days and I will update this thread the coming days when I have shot new photos.

1 We went to the Silo first, because we thought we'd have a good view overthere.







2 Just waiting in the sun, so I took some more shots of the Silo to kill some time.






3 Some happy couple.






4 More shots to kill boredom. At this moment I spoke to my dad on the phone, who was standing at the port of IJmuiden and who told us how slow they all went through the ship lock. We had come to the same conclusion 






5 There it was! The first ship, "The City of Amsterdam" with our Crown Prince on board. Somewhere.






6 






Tomorrow I'll go to the docks to take some close-up shots.


----------



## er111a (Aug 19, 2010)

I am loving #1 how did you get it to look so perfect like that? share EVERYTHING you did on that shot :O


----------



## er111a (Aug 19, 2010)

how is the sky so perfect and the people so sharp


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 19, 2010)

:lmao:


----------



## jeroen (Aug 20, 2010)

Today all the ships are docked near the city. So I hopped on my bike and went to get some photos.

I hadn't used my zoomlense (a Tamron 18-200) for a while. I mainly used a static 50mm, a 24mm and a lot of (non zoom) vintage camera's over the past 6 months. So I was really shocked with the softness, the distortion, the aberration and the vignetting. I knew my lense wasn't the best boy of the class but I really want something better in the future (when I find the cash somehow).

Anyway, here are some of today's photos.

7 It was crowded. I parked my bike at Central Station and decided to walk for the rest. The letters spell "I AMsterdam".






8 At the Passengers Terminal, where usually all the cruise ships dock.






9 Not one of the main attractions, but I thought it was pretty cool.






10 I guess it spells "Chaos". But that is a long shot.






11 This is one of my favorites of today.






12 I got on board of a tall ship! How cool is that? 






13 






14 I have tons of these cliche shots. Why did I take them? I dunno.






15 This was one of an Arab couple. They were funny and looked like they were loaded.






16 Burgertime! I love shots like these were you only see what exactly all happened when you open your photo in Photoshop.






17 I had the idea to go to the end of the quay and then go back on the parallel road on the other side of the buildings but I decided to leave at this point. Too many people for my taste.






18 Bye bye.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, is it ever crowded! Toronto recently had several tall ships here in the harbour and it was nowhere near as busy. 

I quite enjoyed these pics of the tallships! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## er111a (Aug 20, 2010)

I never got a answer :'(


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 21, 2010)

er111a said:


> I never got a answer :'(




I would also be interested in seeing how that shot was done.  Very, very crisp!


----------



## jeroen (Aug 21, 2010)

er111a said:


> #1 how did you get it to look so perfect like that?


It is not perfect. I should have used a smaller apperture and a slower speed for better depth of field. It is out of focus at the sides because of that and because my lense sucks.

Canon 350D / Tamron 18-200 at 18mm. Exif: f3.5 - 1/4000 - ISO200. Shot as RAW

I cropped off some guy in a red shirt at the side. Bit more contrast and a bit of sharpening in Photoshop.

It just happened in front of me so I took the shot. Sun in my back, God made the clouds. So, nothing special...


----------



## Helen B (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice pictures. I love tall ships.

10 is 'Sedov', not Chaos, by the way (C is like S, B is like V). Here is a picture I took of her aft deck while she was sailing in the Baltic in the days of the USSR.

Best,
Helen


----------



## jeroen (Aug 21, 2010)

So I obviously guessed wrong  Do you know what "Sedov" means?


----------



## jeroen (Aug 21, 2010)

Ah, found it. Sedov.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 21, 2010)

That's it. She was renamed after Georgy Sedov. The page you linked to has a semi-interesting semi-error about Sedov being the 'first of her class' to visit Spitsbergen: Spitsbergen has been visited by a large sail training barque in the recent past. I was on the Statsraad Lehmkuhl for her 75th anniversary sail when she visited both Longyearbyen and Ny-Alesund.

Best,
Helen


----------

